# Problem bei StartX mit ATI Grafikkarte

## T-oNe

Hallo zusammen

Wie ihr bereits im Betreff lesen könnt, habe ich so meine Probleme mit meiner ASUS EAX600  (ATI Radeon X600 (RV380, GPU Codename) Chip). 

Die Graka ist eine PCI-Expresskarte. 

Hier mal das Logfile Xorg.0.log:

```

Release Date: 18 December 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.7

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.9-gentoo-r13 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux stormwall 2.6.9-gentoo-r13 #2 SMP Mon Dec 27 04:59:22 UTC 2004 i686

Build Date: 10 January 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jan 10 02:25:57 2005

(==) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc101"

(**) XKB: model: "pc101"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de_CH"

(**) XKB: layout: "de_CH"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:

unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x8000f800, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2580 card 8086,2580 rev 04 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2581 card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,2668 card 1043,813d rev 03 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,2660 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:1: chip 8086,2662 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2658 card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2659 card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,265a card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,265b card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,265c card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev d3 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2640 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,266f card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2652 card 1043,2601 rev 03 class 01,01,8f hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,266a card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 11ab,1fa7 card 1043,138f rev 07 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:03:0: chip 104c,8023 card 1043,808b rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:04:0: chip 1283,8212 card 1043,813a rev 13 class 01,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:0a:0: chip 10ec,8169 card 10ec,8169 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 11ab,4362 card 1043,8142 rev 15 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 04:00:0: chip 1002,3e50 card 1043,0022 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 04:00:1: chip 1002,3e70 card 1043,0023 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,4), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 4 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000efff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 4 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd7f00000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 4 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:1), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd7e00000 - 0xd7efffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000bfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd7d00000 - 0xd7dfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(4:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x3e50) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xd7fe0000/16, I/O @ 0xe000/8, BIOS @ 0xd7fc0000/17

(--) PCI: (4:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x3e70) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd7ff0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xd7efc000 - 0xd7efffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd7dffc00 - 0xd7dffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd7df8000 - 0xd7dfbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd7dff000 - 0xd7dff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd7d90000 - 0xd7d9ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd7de0000 - 0xd7deffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd7cffc00 - 0xd7cfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd7cff800 - 0xd7cffbff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd7cf4000 - 0xd7cf7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd7ff0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd7fc0000 - 0xd7fdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7feffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000b080 - 0x0000b083 (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000b480 - 0x0000b483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000a480 - 0x0000a483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000a880 - 0x0000a883 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000a080 - 0x0000a09f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00009880 - 0x0000989f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xd7efc000 - 0xd7efffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd7dffc00 - 0xd7dffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd7df8000 - 0xd7dfbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd7dff000 - 0xd7dff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd7d90000 - 0xd7d9ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd7de0000 - 0xd7deffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd7cffc00 - 0xd7cfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd7cff800 - 0xd7cffbff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd7cf4000 - 0xd7cf7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd7ff0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd7fc0000 - 0xd7fdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7feffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000b080 - 0x0000b083 (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000b480 - 0x0000b483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000a480 - 0x0000a483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000a880 - 0x0000a883 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000a080 - 0x0000a09f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00009880 - 0x0000989f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd7efc000 - 0xd7efffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd7dffc00 - 0xd7dffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd7df8000 - 0xd7dfbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd7dff000 - 0xd7dff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd7d90000 - 0xd7d9ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd7de0000 - 0xd7deffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd7cffc00 - 0xd7cfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd7cff800 - 0xd7cffbff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd7cf4000 - 0xd7cf7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xd7ff0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd7fc0000 - 0xd7fdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7feffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000b080 - 0x0000b083 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000b480 - 0x0000b483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000a480 - 0x0000a483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000a880 - 0x0000a883 (0x4) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000a080 - 0x0000a09f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x00009880 - 0x0000989f (0x20) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 3.14.1

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) FireGL8700/8800: Driver for chipset: ATI RV250 Id (R9000),

   ATI RV250 Ie (R9000), ATI RV250 If (R9000), ATI RV250 Ig (R9000),

   ATI RV250 Ld (M9), ATI RV250 Le (M9), ATI RV250 Lf (M9),

   ATI RV250 Lg (M9), ATI RV280 5960 (R9200 PRO),

   ATI RV280 Ya (R9200LE), ATI RV250SE Yd (R9200SE),

   ATI RV250 5C61 (M9+), ATI RV250 5C63 (M9+), ATI R200 QH (R8500),

   ATI R200 QL (R8500), ATI R200 QM (R9100), ATI R200 QT (R8500),

   ATI R200 QU (R9100), ATI R200 BB (R8500), ATI RV350 AP (R9600),

   ATI RV350SE AQ (R9600SE), ATI RV350 AR (R9600 PRO),

   ATI RV350 NP (M10), ATI R300 AD (R9500), ATI R300 AE (R9500),

   ATI R300 AF (R9500), ATI R300 AG (Fire GL Z1/X1),

   ATI R300 ND (R9700 PRO), ATI R300 NE (R9700/R9500 PRO),

   ATI R300 NF (R9600 TX), ATI R300 NG (Fire GL X1),

   ATI R350SE AH (R9800SE), ATI R350 AK (Fire GL unknown),

   ATI RV350 AS (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AT (Fire GL T2),

   ATI RV350 AU (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AV (Fire GL T2),

   ATI RV350 AW (Fire GL T2), ATI R350 NH (R9800),

   ATI R350LE NI (R9800LE), ATI R350 NJ (R9800),

   ATI R350 NK (Fire GL X2), ATI RV350 NT (WS/M10), ATI RV370 5B60,

   ATI RV370 5B61, ATI RV370 5B62, ATI RV370 5B63, ATI RV370 5B64,

   ATI RV370 5B66, ATI RV370 5B67, ATI RV370 5B70, ATI RV370 5B71,

   ATI RV370 5B72, ATI RV370 5B73, ATI RV370 5460, ATI RV370 5461,

   ATI RV370 5462, ATI RV370 5463, ATI RV370 5464, ATI RV370 5465,

   ATI RV370 5466, ATI RV370 5467, ATI RV370 5470, ATI RV370 5471,

   ATI RV370 5472, ATI RV370 5473, ATI RV380 AP, ATI RV380 AQ,

   ATI RV380 AR, ATI RV380 AS, ATI RV380 AT, ATI RV380 AU, ATI RV380 AV,

   ATI RV380 AW, ATI RV380 AP2, ATI RV380 AQ2, ATI RV380 AR2,

   ATI RV380 AS2, ATI RV380 NP, ATI RV380 NQ, ATI RV380 NR,

   ATI RV380 NS, ATI RV380 NT, ATI RV380 NU, ATI RV380 NV, ATI RV380 NW,

   ATI RV380 NP2, ATI RV380 NQ2, ATI RV380 NR2, ATI RV380 NS2,

   ATI R420 JH, ATI R420 JI, ATI R420 JJ, ATI R420 JK, ATI R420 JL,

   ATI R420 JM, ATI R420 JN, ATI R420 JP, ATI R423 UH, ATI R423 UI,

   ATI R423 UJ, ATI R423 UK, ATI R423 UL, ATI R423 UM, ATI R423 ]W,

   ATI R423 UP, ATI R423 UQ, ATI R423 UR, ATI R423 UT, ATI R423 ]H,

   ATI R423 ]I, ATI RV410 VJ, ATI RV410 VK, ATI RV410 VL, ATI RV410 VM,

   ATI RV410 ^H, ATI RV410 ^I, ATI RV410 ^J, ATI RV410 ^K, ATI RV410 ^L,

   ATI RV410 ^M, ATI RV410 ^O, ATI RV410 VR, ATI RV410 VS, ATI RV410 ^R,

   ATI RV410 ^S, ATI RV410 ^U, ATI RS300 IGP, ATI RS350 IGP,

   ATI RS300M IGP

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 04:00:0

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:4:0:0) found

(--) Chipset ATI RV380 AP2 found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd7efc000 - 0xd7efffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd7dffc00 - 0xd7dffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd7df8000 - 0xd7dfbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd7dff000 - 0xd7dff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd7d90000 - 0xd7d9ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd7de0000 - 0xd7deffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd7cffc00 - 0xd7cfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd7cff800 - 0xd7cffbff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd7cf4000 - 0xd7cf7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xd7ff0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd7fc0000 - 0xd7fdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7feffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000b080 - 0x0000b083 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000b480 - 0x0000b483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000a480 - 0x0000a483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000a880 - 0x0000a883 (0x4) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000a080 - 0x0000a09f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x00009880 - 0x0000989f (0x20) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x81fd180

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd7efc000 - 0xd7efffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd7dffc00 - 0xd7dffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd7df8000 - 0xd7dfbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd7dff000 - 0xd7dff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd7d90000 - 0xd7d9ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd7de0000 - 0xd7deffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd7cffc00 - 0xd7cfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd7cff800 - 0xd7cffbff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd7cf4000 - 0xd7cf7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xd7ff0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd7fc0000 - 0xd7fdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7feffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000b080 - 0x0000b083 (0x4) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000b480 - 0x0000b483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000a480 - 0x0000a483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000a880 - 0x0000a883 (0x4) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000a080 - 0x0000a09f (0x20) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x00009880 - 0x0000989f (0x20) IX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [42] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [43] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 4 card 0 func 1

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, AUTO"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "HSync2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Stereo" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "2"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CenterMode" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAScale" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAEnable" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoTV" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVStandard" "NTSC-M"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHStartAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVColorAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(EE) fglrx(0): Cannot read V_BIOS

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI RV380 AP2" (Chipset = 0x3e70)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1043, PciSubDevice = 0x0023)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party grafics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd7000000

(EE) fglrx(0): No valid MMIO address

(EE) fglrx(0): PreInitConfig failed

(EE) fglrx(0): R200PreInit failed

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === end

(II) UnloadModule: "fglrx"

(II) UnloadModule: "int10"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

    at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

Nun ja die Karte hat zwar zwei Anschlüsse für Bildschirme, das sollte aber dennoch kein Problem darstellen. Aber irgendwie macht mich das ganze ein wenig stutzig.  :Smile: 

Und hier noch meine xorg.conf (mit fgrlxconfig gemacht):

```

# File: XF86Config-4

# File generated by fglrxconfig (C) ATI Research, a substitute for xf86config.

# Note by ATI: the below copyright notice is there for servicing possibly

# pending third party rights on the file format and the instance of this file.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

#

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

#

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

#

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

#

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

#

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client.

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings.

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant" ""

#    Option "XkbOptions" ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "de_CH"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/mouse"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"           "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"           "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"    "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31-83

    VertRefresh 56-76

    Option "DPMS"

# === mode lines based on GTF ===

# VGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "640x480@100" 43.163 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "800x600@100" 68.179 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 +hsync +vsync

# XVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1024x768@100" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@60" 81.642 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@85" 119.651 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@100" 143.472 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@75" 129.859 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@100" 178.992 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017  +hsync +vsync

# SXGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x1024@100" 190.960 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 +hsync +vsync

# SPEA GDM-1950 (60Hz,64kHz,110MHz,-,-): 1280x1024 @ V-freq: 60.00 Hz, H-freq: 63.73 KHz

# Modeline "GDM-1950"  109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062 -hsync -vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 133.142 1600 1704 1872 2144 1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 169.128 1600 1704 1880 2160 1000 1001 1004 1044 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 194.202 1600 1712 1888 2176 1000 1001 1004 1050 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 232.133 1600 1720 1896 2192 1000 1001 1004 1059 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 136.385 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1027 1030 1060 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 174.416 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1025 1028 1069 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 76Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 170.450 1600 1632 1792 2096 1024 1027 1030 1070 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 198.832 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1027 1030 1075 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 211.436 1920 2056 2264 2608 1080 1081 1084 1126 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 193.156 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1203 1242 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 246.590 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1203 1253 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode

# ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 25Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@25" 124.620 1920 1928 1980 2048 2400 2401 2403 2434 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 30Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@30" 149.250 1920 1928 1982 2044 2400 2402 2404 2434 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "ASUS/ATI"

    BoardName   "ATI Radeon X600"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver      "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000"

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "2"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:4:0:1"    # vendor=1002, device=3e70

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

    Screen "Screen0"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###

```

Hab mich bereits durch jenste Threads durchgelesen, aber irgendwie nicht

viel gefunden das mein Problem lösen konnte. Wäre froh, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. 

Danke

mod edit: Zeilenumbruch gefixt.

amne

----------

## Hilefoks

Versuch mal ein 

```
X -configure
```

Damit erstellt Xorg selbst eine Config in ~. Starte mal mit der und schau ob er dann läuft.

----------

## T-oNe

Also erst mal sorry das ich mich so lange nicht mehr gemolden hab. 

Habs jetzt auch mit der normalen x -configure versucht. 

Der fehler blib gleich tt  :Sad: 

hier mal die xconf.org und das log file: 

xconf.org:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     330   270   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "FUS"

   ModelName    "S7"

   HorizSync    31.0 - 83.0

   HorizSync    14132.0 - 0.0

   VertRefresh  56.0 - 76.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"               # [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"         # <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"               # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"            # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRIReinit"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PanelOff"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DDCMode"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MonitorLayout"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "MergedFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CRT2HSync"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2VRefresh"          # [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2Position"          # [<str>]

        #Option     "MetaModes"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "MergedDPI"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "NoMergedXinerama"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedXineramaCRT2IsScreen0"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"       # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"      # <freq>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicClocks"         # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "ati"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "Unknown Board"

   BusID       "PCI:4:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

logfile:

```

_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/stormwall:0

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

Release Date: 18 December 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.7

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.9-gentoo-r13 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux stormwall 2.6.9-gentoo-r13 #2 SMP Mon Dec 27 04:59:22 UTC 2004 i686

Build Date: 10 January 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jan 10 02:29:46 2005

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/CID/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2580 card 8086,2580 rev 04 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2581 card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,2668 card 1043,813d rev 03 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,2660 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:1: chip 8086,2662 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2658 card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2659 card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,265a card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,265b card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,265c card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev d3 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2640 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,266f card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2652 card 1043,2601 rev 03 class 01,01,8f hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,266a card 1043,80a6 rev 03 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 11ab,1fa7 card 1043,138f rev 07 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:03:0: chip 104c,8023 card 1043,808b rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:04:0: chip 1283,8212 card 1043,813a rev 13 class 01,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:0a:0: chip 10ec,8169 card 10ec,8169 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 11ab,4362 card 1043,8142 rev 15 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 04:00:0: chip 1002,3e50 card 1043,0022 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 04:00:1: chip 1002,3e70 card 1043,0023 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,4), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 4 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000efff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 4 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd7f00000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 4 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:1), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd7e00000 - 0xd7efffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000bfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd7d00000 - 0xd7dfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(4:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x3e50) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xd7fe0000/16, I/O @ 0xe000/8, BIOS @ 0xd7fc0000/17

(--) PCI: (4:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x3e70) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd7ff0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xd7efc000 - 0xd7efffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd7dffc00 - 0xd7dffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd7df8000 - 0xd7dfbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd7dff000 - 0xd7dff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd7d90000 - 0xd7d9ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd7de0000 - 0xd7deffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd7cffc00 - 0xd7cfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd7cff800 - 0xd7cffbff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd7cf4000 - 0xd7cf7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd7ff0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd7fc0000 - 0xd7fdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7feffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000b080 - 0x0000b083 (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000b480 - 0x0000b483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000a480 - 0x0000a483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000a880 - 0x0000a883 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000a080 - 0x0000a09f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00009880 - 0x0000989f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xd7efc000 - 0xd7efffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd7dffc00 - 0xd7dffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd7df8000 - 0xd7dfbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd7dff000 - 0xd7dff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd7d90000 - 0xd7d9ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd7de0000 - 0xd7deffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd7cffc00 - 0xd7cfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd7cff800 - 0xd7cffbff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd7cf4000 - 0xd7cf7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd7ff0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd7fc0000 - 0xd7fdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7feffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000b080 - 0x0000b083 (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000b480 - 0x0000b483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000a480 - 0x0000a483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000a880 - 0x0000a883 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000a080 - 0x0000a09f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00009880 - 0x0000989f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd7efc000 - 0xd7efffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd7dffc00 - 0xd7dffcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd7df8000 - 0xd7dfbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd7dff000 - 0xd7dff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd7d90000 - 0xd7d9ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd7de0000 - 0xd7deffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd7cffc00 - 0xd7cfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd7cff800 - 0xd7cffbff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd7cf4000 - 0xd7cf7fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xd7ff0000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd7fc0000 - 0xd7fdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xd7fe0000 - 0xd7feffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000b080 - 0x0000b083 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000b480 - 0x0000b483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000a480 - 0x0000a483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000a880 - 0x0000a883 (0x4) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000a080 - 0x0000a09f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x00009880 - 0x0000989f (0x20) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/ati_drv.o

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 6.5.6

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.5.6) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SF (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SH (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SL (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SN (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

   ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

   ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

   ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

   ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

   ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

   ATI Radeon 9200PRO 5960 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 NF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 04:00:0

(II) ATI:  Candidate "Device" section "Card0".

(WW) ATI:  PCI Mach64 in slot 4:0:1 could not be detected!

(WW) RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:4:0:1) found

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

    at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

hm ich komm irgendwie einfach nicht mehr weiter finds komisch das er in den letzten Zeilen die Fehlermeldungen bringt. 

Naja ich warte mal ab und hoffe jemand von euch hat noch weitere ideen.

----------

## b00gy

probier mal

/opt/ati/bin/fglrxconfig, falls du die ati-treiber installiert hast

das ist wie xconfig nur halt fuer ati-karten

----------

## T-oNe

boogy danke für den vorschlag aber wenn du den ersten post anschaust kannst du sehen das ich fglrxconfig schon ausprobiert habe und das selbe problem bestehen bleibt.

----------

## b00gy

ah sorry

ich lese die .conf files net immer ganz...

----------

## T-oNe

easy boogy  :Smile:  hm mal schauen vielleicht gibts sonst noch ideen.  :Smile:  die mir weiter helfen könnten.

----------

## dakjo

Nimm doch mal den xorg Treiber.

Da gibts zwar kein 3D aber der Fuktioniert wenigstens.

*blame ati*

----------

## T-oNe

dakjo wie schon gesagt hab auch schon mit xorg ausprobiert siehe 2. post von mir, hab da auch schon die xorg.conf und das log file wegen des fehlers gepostet. 

hm so wies aussieht hat wohl niemand eine ahnung an was es sonst noch liegen könnte? (soll jetzt kein urteil oder so sein) 

Hm naja ich wart mal noch ab evtl postet ja jemand noch nen evtl. lösungsansatz.

----------

## sewulba

 *Quote:*   

> Section "InputDevice"
> 
>     Identifier   "Keyboard1"
> 
>     Driver   "Keyboard" 

 

Einfach in die Zeile Driver in -> Driver  "kbd" umändern... Natürlich sollte die XF86config-4 in xorg.conf unbenannt werden 

 :Razz: 

MfG

----------

## equinox0r

oder du schaust mal obs nach meinem ati-howto funktioniert -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=282983

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Hallo T-oNe

Gleich vorweg, bin kein Konfigurationsexperte...

Aber ich hab mir deinen Output mal angeschaut...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Fatal server error:
> 
> ...

 

Wenn ich mir nun deine Config anschaue, dann sehe ich folgendes:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
> ...

 

Was mich daran stört ist die Null vor dem Screenbezeichner. Mach mal aus

```
   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
```

ein

```
   Screen      "Screen0" 0 0
```

Ausserdem vermisse ich in deiner Screen Section die Auflösungen. und eine default Auflösung. Soweit ich mich erinnere, können die ATI Treiber eh nur unter 24Bit Farbtiefe genutzt werden. Aendere deshalb mal deine Screen Section folgendermassen:

```
Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth    24

   

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Modes   "800x600" "640x480" "1024x768" "1280x1024"

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Modes   "800x600" "640x480" "1024x768" "1280x1024"

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Modes   "800x600" "640x480" "1024x768" "1280x1024"

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Vielleicht hilft es...

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## gordon001

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-316862-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

da habe ich die x600 fuer mein acer aspire konfiguriert, klappt alles mit n bisserl biegen und brechen. 

gruss gordon

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich würde als Treiber erst mal vesa nehmen, da der eigentlich immer funktionieren sollte und dem ein paar Optionen anbieten.

```

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultColorDepth 16

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

                Modes "1024x768" "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

                Modes "1024x768" "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

                Modes "1024x768" "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     32

                Modes "1024x768" "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes "1024x768" "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes "1280x1024" "1600x1200" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Wenn das läuft, (und das sollte es, wenn das Problem am Treiber liegt) kannst Du erst mal andere Konfigurationsfehler ausschließen.

----------

## Gon667

Hab ein ähnliches problem, allerdings meint mein bestes X die ganze Zeit:

Unable to open socket for local

.....

Fatal server error:

Cannot establish any listening sockets - Make sure an X server isn't already running

Das System ist ein P4 Laptop mit ATI Radeon 9000. Bislang hab ich schon 3x Gentoo komplett aufgesetzt (spiel mich halt viel herum  :Twisted Evil:  ), aber das ist mir noch nie untergekommen. Irgendwelche Tips, wo ich ansetzen könnte?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Probier es mal ohne autom. startx, sondern login über Konsole. Dann check mal, was da so läuft. Eventuell mal x mit startx "Dein WM z.B. startxfce4" -- :1 starten.

----------

## Gon667

Hab ich vergessen dazu zu sagen: ich starte immer von Konsole. selbst 

```
X -configure
```

bringt mir den selben Fehler. Bin grad am durchsuchen der Kernerl config, ob ich da was vergessen hab.

----------

## Gon667

Für diejenigen, de so feundlich sind, mir helfen zu wollen:

1) der XServer läßt sich mit

```
startx -- :0
```

starten!!!!!!

reines startx jedoch bringt obigen Fehler........... Laut WIKI von X sollte aber die Commandline von mir und startx genu dasselbe machen.....

wo liegt mein denkfehler? Irgendwer eine Idee? :Question: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Was zeigt rc-update show?

----------

## Gon667

Sorry, bin erst jetzt heim

```

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

         consolefont | boot

         crypto-loop |

               cupsd |

          domainname |      default

                famd |

                 gpm |

              hdparm |

            hostname | boot

             keymaps | boot

                lisa |

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

            net.eth0 |      default

              net.lo | boot

            netmount |      default

                nscd |

             numlock |

             portmap |

             reslisa |

           rmnologin | boot

              rsyncd |

              serial | boot

                sshd |

           syslog-ng |      default

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default

                 xdm |

```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich denke nicht, daß es an den rc scripts oder am Kernel liegt. Dann wäre vielleicht mal der log nach startx -- :0 und nach Eigabe startx zu Vergleichszwecken interessant. Vielleicht hast Du auch einen Fehler in der xorg.config. Wie hast Du die denn generiert?

----------

## Gon667

Tja, dank eines Arbeitskollegen ward die Lösung gefunden.

Vorerst mal zu deiner Frage: die conf hab ich über das ATI - script erstellt. Funzt auch herrlich.

Das Problem lag ganz wo anders, und zwar im Kernel. Auf meinem minimalismus Trip hab ich irrtümlich die Unix Domain Sockets abgedreht, was a bissi fatal war.........  :Very Happy: 

Danke für's helfen

----------

